# I need help



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

Ok, my first attempt at a large tank isnt going so great. Its a 125 gallon. Its very large and my wife hates aquariums, and loves shopping. So i have no sympathy from her, and there fore no funds for the tank 

I am just letting everything grow and as they do, and they fill in, i find a better position for them. Here is the tank









Do i just need more time, or can anyone suggest additional plants, or a plant to switch with my current one? Here is a list of whats in the tank, and roughly where










1 Myriophyllum hippuroides
2 Lilaeopsis brasiliensis
3 Hydrocotyle leucocephala
4 Echinodorus Osiris
5 Alternanthera reineckii
6 Echinodorus bleheri var. compacta
7 Echinodorus amazonicus
8 Echinodorus martii
9 Hygrophila Polysperma
10 Micranthemum umbrosum
11 Vallisneria spiralis var. tortissima
12 Fontinalis antipyretica
13 Ludwigia ovalis
14 Limnophila gigantea
15 Glossostigma elantinoides
16 Cryptocoryne lutea
17 Microsorum pteropus


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks good, it will take grow time and good co2 and ferts. What type of filter are you using on that beast? And any pictures?


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

everything about this tank is home made, or cost effective.
I work in construction, and not too long ago we worked on a house that the plumbing had been removed from, and there was a whole house water filtration system. 
I took the filter portion of that, 







http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157603472904072/with/2116300468/ 
and bought a pond fountain pump, 







http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157603472904072/with/2116300468/
filter media with carbon and some tubing. 







http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157603472904072/with/2116300468/
I'm going to hard pipe it, this was just to make sure it would work, its been about a month, ammonia is at 0 and fish/plants are healthy. My shrimp look good and they are my first indicator that the water needs changed or filter is overworked on the old setup. i had the emporer hang on with biowheel, but it disturbed the surface too much.

The pump moves about 300 gallons per hour, im hoping to add an inline reactor for the co2, i have a diy now and it works well but is bulky.


----------



## SimplyOrange (Oct 5, 2007)

lol great idea on the filter setup.

the tank looks great. good job on scaping.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Very cool, good with tools pays off.


----------



## MNellis3023 (Oct 3, 2007)

Its a MCgeyver tank...Just messing arround. Thats a good filter idea. I was always impatient with my tank and plants but learned just to wait a litle bit and let the plants grow in before you do major scaping.


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

Lol your right, it is a mcguyver tank. I had everything scattered and spaced out, it looked worse than the lfs for sale tanks. Like a farm. I want to achieve a rolling height from the middle out, but am struggling with placement that's appealing to the eyes. Patience is good in small quantities,  
I will just fert and wait. Thanks for the affirmation guys. Happy holidays.


----------

